# Rendben van



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Gyakran látom filmekben, hogy ezzel a kifejezéssel fordítják azt, ami eredetileg lehetett olyasmi, hogy "All right.../Good, now then.../Okay..." egy (a filmben vágással jelzett) új rész bevezetéseként. (Pl. valaki bejön egy laborba és így kezd el beszélni a többiekhez.) 

Nekem ez nem hallatszik természetesnek magyarul - bár lehet, hogy eleve ott a baj, hogy a szituációban másképp viselkednénk magyar környezetben.

Gondoltam már arra, hogy lehetne esetleg "Na, jó" vagy egyszerűen csak "Figyeljetek!", de egyikkel sem vagyok megelégedve.

Van valami ötletetek?

Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## tomtombp

Talán "szóval"?


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, ez már természetesebben hangzik. 
Nekem a "Na akkor..." jött be elsőnek, illetve szinte bármi, ami "Na"-val kezdődik, de az már lehet, hogy túl közvetlen.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> INekem a "Na akkor..." jött be elsőnek, illetve szinte bármi, ami "Na"-val kezdődik, de az már lehet, hogy túl közvetlen.


Akartam én is írni, de ugyanezen okból végül nem írtam Bár lehet hogy adott közegben természetesebb, mint a "szóval". Egy üzleti megbeszélésen "szóval"-t használnék, míg a helyi kocsmában : Na, akkor iszunk mégy egyet?


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, bár én elég gyakran használom, pedig nem járok kocsmába...


----------



## franknagy

Az "Oké" is gyökeret vert már.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, bár stílusában ez szerintem elég nyegle, szóval igencsak szövegkörnyezetfüggő.


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Igen, bár stílusában ez szerintem elég nyegle, szóval igencsak szövegkörnyezetfüggő.


*Tiszta japán, abban a tekintetben, hogy kinek mondom, hogy rendben van.*

- Rendben van [fiacskám].
- Úgy van [barátom].
- Oké [haver].


----------



## Zsanna

Kedves frank!

"Tiszta japán", mert nem értem, hogy a fenti listád hogy kapcsolódik az eredeti kérdéshez... (Egyébként mit akar jelenti ez a "tiszta japán"?)

Nem _válaszként_ jelenik meg a kifejezés, amit keresek, hanem egy mondandó _bevezetéseként_, aminek a hallgatóság számára nem sok előzménye van.


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Kedves frank!
> 
> "Tiszta japán", mert nem értem, hogy a fenti listád hogy kapcsolódik az eredeti kérdéshez... (Egyébként mit akar jelenti ez a "tiszta japán"?)
> 
> Nem _válaszként_ jelenik meg a kifejezés, amit keresek, hanem egy mondandó _bevezetéseként_, aminek a hallgatóság számára nem sok előzménye van.


Tiszta japán: Nem a japán nyelv az, amiben attól függően ragozódik az ige, hogy milyen társadalmi viszonyban vagyunk azzal, akihez szólunk?


----------



## Zsanna

Azt nem tudom, de te sem a ragozáson változtattál, hanem magukon a kifejezéseken.


----------

